# Ruger LCR recall?



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

A gun dealer told me not to buy it because it has already had a recall. I was ready to buy one. Anybody know anything about the recall?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope, had my LCP and SR9 recalled and haven't had a problem with either, before or after the recall. Haven't herd nuttin on LCR.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I run a gun shop and other than the SR9 and the LCP, there have been no other recalls brought to my attention.
If you want my opinion, the LCR is one ugly gun. I thought it was absurd when it first came out. Then I shot it. It is a wonderful revolver. Accuracy was good. Recoil was acceptable. Trigger is FANTASTIC !


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

esoxhunter said:


> I run a gun shop and other than the SR9 and the LCP, there have been no other recalls brought to my attention.
> If you want my opinion, the LCR is one ugly gun. I thought it was absurd when it first came out. Then I shot it. It is a wonderful revolver. Accuracy was good. Recoil was acceptable. Trigger is FANTASTIC !


Thanks for your input. I handled one at another dealer and was equally impressed, even though I'm not a Ruger fan. Owned a M77 rifle and a Ruger .45 auto years ago and hated both. Even though I've read a few bad reviews on the LCR I have read lots more good reviews. Thanks!


----------

